# Canada with Robin Gates?



## 28gage (May 8, 2009)

Does anyone know of any dogs going to Canada this summer with Gates or any other trainers? Trying to find a way to get a pup from Texas to Robin without shipping her(either to Ga. in June or Manatoba in July)....Thanks


----------



## BirdNut (May 8, 2009)

I'll meet you half way and if the pups any good can I keep her?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 8, 2009)

I can try to find out, I talked with his brother in law earlier this week (a friend and business aquaintance of mine).  There will be a few folks from around here going there or the Dakotas. Have you asked Robin, he would be the one to know if there are any dogs out that way coming this way.


----------



## 28gage (May 8, 2009)

I've tried the last couple of years and Robin didn't have anyone coming to him from Tx.  Really want to give this pup a chance so am trying again.  Will call Robin tonite.  Thanks


----------



## 28gage (May 8, 2009)

Birdnut

She's a good'en so I better not let her near you......


----------



## drmarsh (May 9, 2009)

A friend of mine is trying to get 2 pointer pups to Waco, Tx. You might call him and see if you could meet somewhere or the guys buying the pups could help with your fuel. I think he is going on a fishing trip to Louisiana in June. Might be a possiblity. If you want, I could give you his cell #.


----------



## 28gage (May 9, 2009)

You bet, I could meet them so maybe we could work something out.


----------



## drmarsh (May 10, 2009)

I will talk to him tomorrow and tell him about this conversation. If he is interested I will have him call you. Maybe it will work out for both of you.


----------



## 28gage (May 10, 2009)

Thanks.................


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (May 10, 2009)

drmarsh said:


> A friend of mine is trying to get 2 pointer pups to Waco, Tx. You might call him and see if you could meet somewhere or the guys buying the pups could help with your fuel. I think he is going on a fishing trip to Louisiana in June. Might be a possiblity. If you want, I could give you his cell #.



Are those dogs bound for Waco going to Keith Hickam and/or Chuck Wilson?


----------



## drmarsh (May 11, 2009)

I'm not sure who is getting the pups. I will ask when I talk to him. He was at the coast all weekend with no phone.


----------



## texasquail (May 11, 2009)

Since I know 28 gauge and drmarsh, my advice is to avoid both. Ha Ha


----------



## 28gage (May 11, 2009)

Well I don't know Drmarsh, and not sure who texasquail is so I'm starting to wonder who I am.  But I'm easy to fool with, it's like offering cupcakes to a fat kid.............


----------



## texasquail (May 11, 2009)

Well both of you are great guys just a little misquided when it come to bird dogs.


----------



## texasquail (May 11, 2009)

big brother is watching


----------



## drmarsh (May 11, 2009)

I think I know who texasquail is. What are you doing on a Ga. message board? Small world isn't it! 
28gauge - I spoke to my friend today and he is still waiting on the guy that wants the pups to call him back. I could not get in touch with him all weekend, so they probably could not either. As soon as they touch base, I will get your number and he can call you. He is not real up-to-date on e-mail.


----------



## 28gage (May 11, 2009)

I got a feeling if you called big brother 'Jerry' you could get him to turn around.  You old dog.........


----------



## texasquail (May 11, 2009)

Just keeping my finger on the pulse of the world.  You guys be careful I know too much about both of you.


----------



## birdawgnut (May 11, 2009)

Any idea what Robin charges to take a dog to the prairie?
New to the sight and was the thread today. Have 5 bird dogs and thinkng about sending a 4yr old Honky Tonk dog out west for some extended bird contact.


----------



## texasquail (May 11, 2009)

Hey DR is G trying to dump some more of sorry Georgia dogs on an unsuspecting Texan??????


----------



## drmarsh (May 11, 2009)

Yep. May be another Ga. "Peaches" in this litter. These Georgia bred dogs seem to do pretty well with you Texas trainers. Getting them out there this time of year is the problem.


----------



## 28gage (May 11, 2009)

birdawgnut ,

I'm really not sure, when I talked to him last night I forgot to ask.  A few years ago it was $900 for the summer.  I sent a couple of two year olds and they came back steady to wing and shot and skinny as a rail.  I only asked him to put them in birds and send them home stanch.  You can be sure he'll work them every day..


----------



## drmarsh (May 13, 2009)

28gage, 
The guy has not called my friend back, so I am not sure if they still want the pups. I will let you know if they call. Thanks.


----------



## texasquail (May 13, 2009)

dr since I know you are not working just make the short drive over and pick up the dog for him.  You could help us do whistle counts and drink whisky


----------



## drmarsh (May 13, 2009)

That sounds like a good offer. Unfortunately, I do have to hit it pretty hard at work this time of the year so I can take off a few weeks off in the fall and winter to help you guys inventory the birds out west.


----------



## huntfish (Jun 5, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Are those dogs bound for Waco going to Keith Hickam and/or Chuck Wilson?



WOW.....I just happened to look at this thread.  Chuck's an old fraternity brother of mine from Baylor.   Thanks.

russ


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2009)

*Chuck Wilson*

Huntfish:

Check your PM.


----------



## huntfish (Jun 5, 2009)

So cool.....Who would have thought that I could reconnect with a friend living 1200 miles away, just based on a name, location and a little investigation?    Thanks folks.

Russ


----------



## Singleshot (Jun 6, 2009)

*Robin*

I just talked to Robin a couple of hours ago.  His charge now to take the dogs north is around $1200.  Nothing like it for your dog.  

I am meeting him tomorrow with two dogs going up for the summer.


----------



## Murphy (Jun 6, 2009)

1200 each?


----------



## 28gage (Jun 6, 2009)

Murphy...

Yes


----------



## Murphy (Jun 6, 2009)

My dog may not be going next year Id have to start saving now Im sure its worth it don't get me wrong but Dang  Ill guess I will see how well he does this season first


----------



## 28gage (Jun 7, 2009)

A few years ago it was $900, everything has gone up, gas lodgeing etc....but it is a load for the average guy to tote.  But if it's possible you will see things in your dog when they get back that will make it all worth while.  
The guys that go north can put a dog in birds over and over all day long.  The young sharptail will fly 100 yrds and stay.  A young dog will see more birds in a summer in Canada then they would see in several seasons here.  It's sure enough expensive but worth every dollar.

I'm retireing in July so this will be a real tug on my budget and I'm not even sure I'm going to be able to get my pup to Robin, but I know what a summer with Robin will mean to her and hope it works out.........


----------



## Singleshot (Jun 7, 2009)

*Robin*

Met Robin this afternoon. If no one has ever met him, he is a super guy. We enjoyed our visit with him.  

Yes, it is $1200 per dog but it is a priceless experience. The chickens and huns are plentiful. Robin explained about how the chickens would get up, cackle, and fly about 30 yards or so and land.  Checkcord the pups in again work a whole string on a covey in one afternoon.   Their time is focused on the young dogs and pups.  

There are some cheaper trainers out there going near the same places.   Robin isnt far from me and "very" proven which is why my choice was him.   

If anyone is looking for other options, let me know and I will send you some info on the other trainers.


----------

